

Aircall Is the Easiest Way to Create and Manage Your Phone Customer Service - xdurand
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/02/aircall-is-the-easiest-way-to-create-and-manage-your-phone-customer-service/

======
claireemiliel
Cool product!

